
Show HN: Legal Marketplace for Startups - SeedLawyers
Hi Everyone,<p>We&#x27;re looking for a few founders to test out our partnership portal before we move forward with our redesign (free legal help for a little feedback).<p>Use the promo code &quot;betatest&quot; to receive 500 credits that you can spend on calls with our lawyer members, legal questions, and DIY startup legal documents.
Sign up here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seedlawyers.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;sign_up?profile_type=Founder" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seedlawyers.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;sign_up?profile_type=Founder</a><p>Feedback isn&#x27;t required, but every bit helps! Best of all, the credits don&#x27;t expire, so at the very least you&#x27;ll save a little money the next time you need to talk to a lawyer.
======
starlingforge
I just asked my first question on your site and once I get a response I will
try to figure out how to give feedback. I'd suggest a page devoted to the
question "how can I trust the answer I get" that talks about who gets to
answer your question, how they were vetted, etc.

~~~
SeedLawyers
Thank you for the feedback! I think - in general - the quality/experience of
our lawyer members is something that should be explained/laid out better.

------
kevinyun
Awesome, been looking for something like this. Will try it out!

~~~
SeedLawyers
Awesome! Thanks my friend. Just wait until the new UI/UX come late September (
_strong arm emoji_ )

